# Found Little dog



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

Crowfoot Pound added 3 new photos.


Please could you all share this post.....somebody MUST be missing this little dog, it's hair has a bobble in and it was found wearing the santa outfit pictured ....?


on my face book page


----------



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

Sorry forgot other photo of Santa outfit this dog was found wearing


----------



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

sorry forgot photo


----------

